# Perhaps all you guys could answer.



## susedan (Aug 8, 2006)

Many of us law abiding citizens would like to know whether or not we are actually allowed to replace our airbag steering wheels. My airbag popped and It'll cost me double the price of an aftermaket wheel... plus it's an early 90's vehicle so the sensors are slightly outdated.

So for the record, what's the deal? Can we do it? Or must a shop do it? Thanks for any replies!

Crap, did I ask this in the wrong forum? I just saw the ask a cop area..... sorry


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

susedan said:


> Many of us law abiding citizens


Kind of a different question. I suppose non-law abiding citizens don't care about head injuries...

I guess the first question (in attempt to answer your question) is....How did the airbag "pop"?

This usually occurs when you hit something. Given that scenario, it would be covered under your collision insurance. (or the other guys, as the case may be)

If you did not actually hit something, and the air bag were to be deployed in some other fashion, I would think it would be difficult to operate the vehicle with a deflated airbag in your lap. Ergo, the answer would be "yes" you do need to replace the air bag.

HTH


----------



## susedan (Aug 8, 2006)

^^ Lol, no when I bought the car it had been wrecked (ever so slightly) and the air bag deployed. It was not replaced. The air bag unit is almost double the price of an aftermarket steering wheel setup. I'm just wondering if we are ALLOWED by law to put one on without an airbag or not. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

The shitty one could save u money, but the good one could save you your life.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I tried to have a dealer replace my airbags from another vehicle to salvage it as they are what made it a total loss (or assisted it). They told me that it was illegal to not put in brand spanking new air bags as replacements.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

susedan said:


> Many of us law abiding citizens would like to know whether or not we are actually allowed to replace our airbag steering wheels. My airbag popped and It'll cost me double the price of an aftermaket wheel... plus it's an early 90's vehicle so the sensors are slightly outdated.
> 
> So for the record, what's the deal? Can we do it? Or must a shop do it? Thanks for any replies!
> 
> Crap, did I ask this in the wrong forum? I just saw the ask a cop area..... sorry


If I remember basic automotive correctly you would have to replace the airbag. Reason being, if you do not and just put on an aftermarket wheel it will trip the "airbag" idiot light on the dash - which in turn will make you fail when you go for inspection because of the code when they hook the car's computer up to their computer. The days of getting put on the "runner" at the inspection shop are (supposed to be) over, once their computer reads a code in the system, a RED REJECTION sticker is put on your car ( and that is fair game to any and all police as soon as you leave the inspection shop -- no grace period at all ).


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Air bag light does NOT cause an inspection failure.

From the RMV site: *he airbag light is on in my vehicle, am I going to fail inspection? *

No, airbags are not part of the state inspection. We do, however, recommend that you have your vehicle checked if the airbag light is on. For more information about airbags and airbag safety,


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Curious EMT said:


> Air bag light does NOT cause an inspection failure.
> 
> From the RMV site: *he airbag light is on in my vehicle, am I going to fail inspection? *
> 
> No, airbags are not part of the state inspection. We do, however, recommend that you have your vehicle checked if the airbag light is on. For more information about airbags and airbag safety,


Hmm, that's wierd. I could have sworn that the "idiot light" leaves a code in the On Board Computer. I know now-a-days that if there is a code present (or an old one that still hasn't cleared out) in their, it will cause the OBD computer to start-up fail (paraphrasing).


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Depends on the specific code, I guess, since there are many things that will kick a code that has nothing to do with inspections.... ABS can be broken, but you'll still pass inspection.

Wheres that tow guy from Plymouth? He'll tell ya all about codes / lights he uses to pass / seize vehicles


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

tazoez said:


> Hmm, that's wierd. I could have sworn that the "idiot light" leaves a code in the On Board Computer. I know now-a-days that if there is a code present (or an old one that still hasn't cleared out) in their, it will cause the OBD computer to start-up fail (paraphrasing).


There's a difference between Powertrain codes and SRS and ABS codes. The readers to check SRS and ABS codes are considerably more expensive than the readers to check a MIL/CEL code. I'm going to venture a guess here that the computers at the inspection station can only do Powertrain codes.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Once the airbag(s) have been deployed, they must be replaced if the vehicle is going to be repaired, registered and operated on any way (public or private..."invitees or licensees...blah, blah). Further, the Sensing and Diagnostic Module (SDM) must also be replaced: Each SDM is VEHICLE SPECIFIC, keyed to the VIN, so you can't go to the junk yard and get one out of a junk car. Also, removing the SDM from the loop may cause other systems to malfunction/not function as it works in concert with the PCM and other computers on the vehicle.

Now, the short answer is: if it is an old car, one that is not going to be restored as a collector vehicle, then the cost of properly replacing the bags/SDM/damaged sensors would probably be greater than the worth of the vehicle.

As far as the MA inspection, the seatbelts (front) are tested to determine if they function, i.e. actually can be properly worn. Air bags, like the seatbelts, are federally mandated. I'll bet that if you take the vehicle into the inspection station with deployed airbags, or altered (deployed, cut out, then taped with duct tape...I actually saw a Chevy Cavalier in a collision altered like this), the vehicle will fail.

If you bought the vehicle from a licensed dealer, I do not believe they can sell it with deployed air bags, seatbelts removed, et cetera (unless it's sold as 'salvage').


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

One other thing to consider. Let us say you get into an accident and have already had your airbags deployed or steering wheel replaced without one. You insurance company finds out, you will not get insurance money and if you caused the accident, you are going to pay the full ride on any damage to the other vehicle and any lawsuits on your own.

Knowingly operating faulty equipment is grounds for your insurance company to wash thair hands of you....and then good luck getting insurance ever again.


----------

